

React.js: Removing User Interface Complexity - tosh
http://www.jlongster.com/Removing-User-Interface-Complexity,-or-Why-React-is-Awesome

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=react+user+interface+complexity#!/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=react+user+interface+complexity#!/story/forever/0/react%20user%20interface%20complexity)

